# Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy settings?



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys I need help, I've looked on other forums on this topic and none of the advice worked.
I'm on windows 7 btw.
When I diagnose the problem it says: 
*Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy settings*

I'm connected to the internet via cable on my laptop. Yes I'm using a router. The other computers connected to the router can connect to the internet but mine can't. 

It also says "unidentified network - no internet access" when I click on the computer icon in the bottom right corner of the screen. 

I think I might have a virus or malware but I ran a virus scan with spyware doctor, malware bytes, super anti spyware and adware and I got some of the viruses/malware/spyware removed or quarantined.

More info:

My internet was working a few days ago until I downloaded from a music site which gave me the virus I think. Now, I'm not certain if the virus is removed or not. 

I tried system restore point but it won't even let me restore my computer anymore for some reason, maybe because of the virus.

Can I get expert help on this please?

Thank you!


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Heres the ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Winston>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Winston-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-4C-0C-DE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-33-12-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::443:d9a8:62db:35b3%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.53.179(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888982
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-F4-22-63-00-1F-16-33-12-07

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C71FC457-38E3-4DB8-AB5D-7DDF57C30BE1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4E3FAB10-FB83-4AE2-90C4-3A6028C2E728}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys is it a virus? I can't even change my firewall settings now... I'm gonna install avast and scan with it ok?

Oh I almost forgot to mention this: could be pretty crucial.
Days ago, when I was trying to install windows update, it froze at "installing updates 2 out of 7" so I shut down the laptop (holding the power button). That could possibly be the issue I'm not sure.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok update. I managed to get on safemode with networking - last time it froze during the loading the drivers screen but now I'm on safemode. The internet still doesn't seem to be working though - can anyone please give me answers?


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Guys please help me, I have an exam on Monday and Wednesday and I need this fixed so I can get internet access on my personal computer. I'm pretty sure it's not a virus now - I can change my firewall settings against after uninstalling spyware doctor.
Anybody who can help me fix this I'll kindly donate money to - I'll donate like $40+
I just really need this fixed bad.

Recap of the problem:

I get the computer screen icon with the exclamation mark - it says I'm connect to an unidentified network and no internet access. This never happened ever before, it just happened days ago. It's also a public network, but changing it to a home network doesn't help. When I "troubleshoot problems" it says: Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy settings


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Bump,

My brother's computer connects to the internet with the same cable as I'm using, and my computer doesn't. My computer doesn't even connect to the internet with his cable - so it's definitely the computer that's the problem.

Any help would be appreciated.

I tried typing these into cmd 
netsh winsock reset catalg
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Still not working :/


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought it would be important to let you guys know this. I followed this guy's advice:



> -Enter the following for the IP address: 192.168.1.210
> - Enter the following for the Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
> - Enter the following for the Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> - Choose “Use the following DNS servers”
> ...


And instead of unidentified network, I got 'network 2'. Now the usual is just 'network,' however, when I troubleshoot the problem, it now says "The DNS server isn't responding." And that could be the problem. Maybe fix that and it will be all good again? Can anyone help me out here.

Also note, when I click on merge or delete network locations, both "network" and "network 2" are there with network 2 "in use" and the other "not in use."


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Freezie, sorry your posts went unnoticed, I'll see if I can give you a hand.

First, you said you're connected to a public network, can you elaborate? Is it a school network that maybe uses a proxy? Or is it a home network with your own router?

2nd, open up Internet Explorer and go to Tools then Internet options. Click the Connections tab, then the LAN settings button. Does "Use a Proxy server" have a check mark next to it? If so, uncheck that box.

Also, remove all those settings you manually set for your network card. Set your card to Obtain IP address and DNS info automatically.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Hi Freezie, sorry your posts went unnoticed, I'll see if I can give you a hand.
> 
> First, you said you're connected to a public network, can you elaborate? Is it a school network that maybe uses a proxy? Or is it a home network with your own router?
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply.

I'm connected to my home network with my own router. And nope IE doesn't have use a proxy server.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you set your IP address back to automatic configuration? Use this link as a rough guide. Right click on your LAN network adapter and go to Properties. Follow the steps to set Obtain an IP automatically (don't follow the steps for a manual IP). Click the Alternate Configuration tab and make sure that's set to Obtain Automatically as well. Click the Advanced button and you should see DHCP Enabled in the box.

Save your settings, then click the Red X in Network & Sharing and see what the end message is.

Go to another working computer in your house. Click the Start button then go to Programs, Accessories, Command Prompt. Type in *IPconfig /all* and press enter. Look through the list for the the network connections and find *Gateway*. To the right of Gateway should be a # like 192.168.1.1 or similar. Let me know what that # is.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep I done everything as you told me. Note these were the previous settings. It becomes unidentified network again.

Here's an ipconfig /all of a working computer at home:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Cuong>ipconfig /all
> ...


Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are a few other things to try. Go into Network and Sharing, and right click on your network card (Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gig) and select Disable. Once it's disabled, right click again and select enable. Give Windows a minute to see if it connects. If it doesn't connect, click the Red X in your network map. If the troubleshooter gives an error message or explanation, let me know.

Click the Start button and type Firewall in the search box, then click Firewall in the search results. On the left, click "Allow a program or feature....". Scroll down through the list and make sure Core Networking has a check in the box.

Open a command prompt and type (or cut and paste) the following:

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* press enter

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* press enter and reboot.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Also try updating the ethernet card drivers as well.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I've done all of that already - my firewall if turned off. It gives the same message all the time: 
*Windows could not automatically detect this networks proxy settings

*Also, I have a wireless router too. When it connects to that - it gives unidentified network too meanwhile the 3 other computers in my house works as well as my ipod touch.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, no problem. If you've tried updating your network card drivers and all the above has failed, you can try setting a manual IP address. If this doesn't get you connected, I think it would be a good idea to have you create a new post in the Virus and Security forum so they can make sure you don't have any left over malware or registry remnants from the stuff you removed. You'll have to read through this link and run a few programs so they can analyze your logs http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

You can post a link to this thread for their reference.

Use this guide again. When you get to *Internet Protocol 4 Properties* in the guide, type in the following info

IP Address: 192.168.1.130
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1 

Use the Following DNS Server Address:
192.168.1.1

Click ok and see if you can connect.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

After setting a manual IP, when I troubleshoot, I get DNS server isn't responding.

And do you think a virus can cause this even if they're removed - I mean can antiviruses delete important files while deleting viruses? My system restore doesn't work anymore for some reason which I'm suspecting my antivirus deleted an important file.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

In the DNS setting, try changing the DNS server from 192.168.1.1 to 8.8.8.8

Yes, virus removal programs can delete important files if they've been modified or replaced by a virus. There are also registry entries that get modified when you become infected. Considering the explanation in your first post, it's possible there's still a malware problem. After a virus removal, it's recommended to remove all old restore points and create new ones. But let the virus experts walk you through that.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> In the DNS setting, try changing the DNS server from 192.168.1.1 to 8.8.8.8
> 
> Yes, virus removal programs can delete important files if they've been modified or replaced by a virus. There are also registry entries that get modified when you become infected. Considering the explanation in your first post, it's possible there's still a malware problem. After a virus removal, it's recommended to remove all old restore points and create new ones. But let the virus experts walk you through that.


Ok I will post in the virus section then. Are there any programs available to fix these problems?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, read the virus removal link I posted above. It has all the instructions on what you need to do before you create a new virus thread. You may have to download a couple programs on another computer and transfer them to yours with a flash drive.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm getting "one or more network protocols are missing on this computer" now when I troubleshoot. Is this fixable?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Did Windows say which protocol was missing? Go into the properties of your network card and compare it to the image I have attached. Or post a screenshot of yours if you can. A check mark in the box means the protocol or service is being used and not disabled. If you need to install a protocol, click the Install button then select any that your PC is missing.

When you're in the Network Sharing Center, there is a link that says *Setup a new connection or network*. You could try running through that wizard again. I'm not sure if it will automatically install any missing components.

Also, go back to the command prompt and type *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* then press enter. That's the same thing as reinstalling the TCP/IP protocol.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Did Windows say which protocol was missing? Go into the properties of your network card and compare it to the image I have attached. Or post a screenshot of yours if you can. A check mark in the box means the protocol or service is being used and not disabled. If you need to install a protocol, click the Install button then select any that your PC is missing.
> 
> When you're in the Network Sharing Center, there is a link that says *Setup a new connection or network*. You could try running through that wizard again. I'm not sure if it will automatically install any missing components.
> 
> Also, go back to the command prompt and type *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* then press enter. That's the same thing as reinstalling the TCP/IP protocol.


Nvm its back to the same error again: Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings...

It occasionally changes the issue in the troubleshoot, it will say things like "detecting additional problems" then it ends up with that issue again (or "DNS server isn't responding" if I have a manually set IP). I've posted in the virus section but I might have to reinstall windows.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Did Windows say which protocol was missing? Go into the properties of your network card and compare it to the image I have attached. Or post a screenshot of yours if you can. A check mark in the box means the protocol or service is being used and not disabled. If you need to install a protocol, click the Install button then select any that your PC is missing.
> 
> When you're in the Network Sharing Center, there is a link that says *Setup a new connection or network*. You could try running through that wizard again. I'm not sure if it will automatically install any missing components.
> 
> Also, go back to the command prompt and type *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* then press enter. That's the same thing as reinstalling the TCP/IP protocol.


Wait a second. The "uninstall" button for internet protocol version 4 and 6 is grey out and I can only press the install button. Does this mean my computer doesn't have them? I tried to install them but it gives me 3 options: Client, service ,protocol. Whenever I click on any of them, it says, click the network service you wish to install, then click ok. If you have an installation disk for this feature, click have disk. But it doesn't show up any network services.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I resetted IE settings and now my pc doesn't work properly anymore - I can't open a single .exe file because whenever I try to open one it says 'the file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Freezie, you are either still infected with malware or still have the remnants of of an infection. Go to this Microsoft link and follow the steps under Fix it Myself. These steps will allow you to fix the registry entry that tells Windows how to open Exe files.

Yes, you need the TCP/IP protocol installed to connect to the internet. It should not be grayed out. Click Install, Protocol, TCP/IP, if you can. The netsh int ip reset command you ran earlier should have reset TCP/IP.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Freezie, you are either still infected with malware or still have the remnants of of an infection.  Go to this Microsoft link and follow the steps under Fix it Myself. These steps will allow you to fix the registry entry that tells Windows how to open Exe files.
> 
> Yes, you need the TCP/IP protocol installed to connect to the internet. It should not be grayed out. Click Install, Protocol, TCP/IP, if you can. The netsh int ip reset command you ran earlier should have reset TCP/IP.


Hi Fred 
I fixed the problem by creating a new profile and then when i open a program it let's me choose which program to open it. This allowed me to run superantispyware and it found an exe error and quarantined it. Here's the weird part though. Whenever I restart my pc it comes back. Whenever I try to view the scan log the problem occurs. Sounding very much like what you said, a virus or it's remnants.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a lot of malware that takes away your ability to start programs. The registry fix I pointed you to should take care of it. If not, let me know and I'll give you a file you can run. Don't get ahead of yourself with the virus removal, it will only complicate things for the person helping you in virus forum. They'll use some different tools to see if you're still infected..


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> There's a lot of malware that takes away your ability to start programs. The registry fix I pointed you to should take care of it. If not, let me know and I'll give you a file you can run. Don't get ahead of yourself with the virus removal, it will only complicate things for the person helping you in virus forum. They'll use some different tools to see if you're still infected..


Just ran combofix and it found I had a virus. It was "rootkit" or something and said my internet might not work. Well thanks for your help, I think the virus has been behind this all along.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Great. A rootkit is pretty serious and would be a better explanation for your problem. Don't do anything on your own for removing it. Wait for Chemist to reply to your other thread and follow his advice. After he gives you the all clear, you may have to run that Microsoft repair, from the link above, if you still can't run Exe files. But wait to hear from Chemist first.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Great. A rootkit is pretty serious and would be a better explanation for your problem. Don't do anything on your own for removing it. Wait for Chemist to reply to your other thread and follow his advice. After he gives you the all clear, you may have to run that Microsoft repair, from the link above, if you still can't run Exe files. But wait to hear from Chemist first.


I wont do anything except i cant even turn on my antivirus anymore. Anyways Thanks for all your help I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Anytime Freezie, you're welcome. But don't count your chickens just yet! :laugh:


----------



## chrisd9500 (Nov 1, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Freezie, you are either still infected with malware or still have the remnants of of an infection. Go to this Microsoft link and follow the steps under Fix it Myself. These steps will allow you to fix the registry entry that tells Windows how to open Exe files.
> 
> Yes, you need the TCP/IP protocol installed to connect to the internet. It should not be grayed out. Click Install, Protocol, TCP/IP, if you can. The netsh int ip reset command you ran earlier should have reset TCP/IP.


Hey I know this is an old post but for what it's worth I had the same problem on a clients pc running Windows7 he had severial JAVA viruses anyways I could get an ip address from DHCP but no name/DNS resoultion so i ran step 1 netsh winsock repair rebooted! step 2 netsh int ipv4 reset REBOOT!  This sisnt work but I do believe that these steps should be taken anyways what i finally found out that even though i wasent using IPV6 it had a IPV6 gateway in there as the default so anyways long story short after doing the command above I went to the properties of the network card and hit INSTALL then clicked HAVE DISK I gave it the patch c:\windows\inf hit okay and then I manually reinstalled TCP/IP V6 and WAMMO! the wretched RED X has been gone ever since I hope this helps someone out there if you can manually ping an ip address somewhere on the internet but have no dns nameresoultion this should fix you up BUT SCAN SCAN SCAN the pc when done And also use microsoft sceurity essentials AntiVirus ITS FREE!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Chris. Freezie's problem is that he's heavily infected with viruses and he's currently getting help removing them in the Security section of the forum.


----------



## BULLDOGX86 (Aug 30, 2012)

FIXED: uninstalled the last service pack and after the reboot worked great. I then reinstalled the service pack and still had connection. Tested this on 3 machines w/different versions of windows and all worked fine.


----------

